# A few old slides.



## Airframes (Apr 11, 2011)

I've just bought myself a negative and transparency scanner, at long last, and have started converting a few 35mm 'slides' to digital. I thought I'd post some of the perhaps more interesting ones here, and add a few at a time as we go.
I'll start off with some of the rejected images from an Audio Visual presentation I made on the BBMF, back in the 1981 to '82 season, when I worked with the 'Flight's members, and got to fly with them too. Once I've scanned some of the better pics used in the show, I'll post some of them too.
*PIC 1.* One of the Spitfire Mk.19s painted as a MkXIV. 
*PIC 2.* The Chipmunk 'camera ship', with me up front, during one of the air to air sorties. This shot was taken from the Lancaster.
*PIC 3.* Hurricane MkIIc and Spitfire Mk19 in flight.
*PIC 4. *Spitfire MkIIa running-up it's Merlin after a service. This aircraft saw service in the BoB. Note that four-bladed props were being used at that time, made by Hoffman, in Germany!
*PIC 5.* The bomb-aimers position in the Lanc.
*PIC 6.* The 'night shift', replacing one of the Galley radiators on the Lanc. It was flying next day.
PIC 7. Cockpit of AB910, the Spit MkV.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 11, 2011)

Great stuff Terry! Post more when you get the chance.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 11, 2011)

Will do Andy, and thanks.


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 11, 2011)

I second Andy. Wonderful pics Terry, I want to see more.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks Glenn. I'll scan and post more pics of various aircraft, including more BBMF stuff, on a regular basis.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 11, 2011)

I third Andy! Excellent material Terry! Thank you for sharing sir!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank Aaron, and you're welcome.


----------



## mikewint (Apr 11, 2011)

Something else I've been meaning to do. have a ton of old slides going back to the '50's. Looks like the scanner does a pretty decent job, terry


----------



## Airframes (Apr 11, 2011)

It's not brilliant, but not bad overall. 5 Megapix and good range of resolution at various settings. And only £30 from Aldi !!


----------



## mikewint (Apr 12, 2011)

Not bad, with such a small format on the slides I wondered what kind of resolution would result. Going to check around and see what they run here. Lot of my old photos are fading as they age (like me) but the slides seem to be holding up


----------



## rochie (Apr 12, 2011)

nice pictures Terry, keep 'em coming mate


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 12, 2011)

Great shots Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks Karl and Hugh. I'll try to post a few assortments in the next day or so.


----------



## imalko (Apr 12, 2011)

Very interesting shots. Thanks for sharing Terry.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks Igor.


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 12, 2011)

great shots! thanks for sharing...


----------



## A4K (Apr 12, 2011)

Echo above...thanks Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 12, 2011)

You're welcome guys, and Evan - this means I can now send you the Spit 19 stuff at long last. Er ... once I find the right trannies !!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 12, 2011)

Trannies? Like this one?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## Airframes (Apr 13, 2011)

Dear oh dear oh dear. Andy's been at the 'Moose' again .....
Here's a few more. Sorry about the 'soft focus' on some, they're glass-mounted, and the scanner is focusing on the fresnel glass!


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 13, 2011)

Real nice Terry! I do like your sunset shots!


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 13, 2011)

So you saw me there!

Tigermoth pics remind me of my flight in one at Duxford last year. Capped a great weekend.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 13, 2011)

Glad you like them guys. BTW, that low-flying formation are DH Moths, the type before the Tiger Moth. The sunset pic is one of them too.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 13, 2011)

Excellent shots Terry! Most of these planes I've not seen before.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks Aaron. Just realised I didn't identify them!
From the top:-
Pair of DH Moths.
Nord Noralpha (French-built, tricycle undercart version of the Me108_
DH Dragon.
Percival Proctor.
DH Moth.

I'll post some more soon.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 14, 2011)

Great stuff, Terry!  I would love to get a good scanner for some of my old negatives with photos of the Vulcan, Lightning and SR-71.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks Erich. This scanner is reasonable, for the price, with better results when the trannies aren't glass mounted ! 
I'm searching boxes of stuff for some missing slides, about 300 of them which were saved from the fire, which include some cracking shots of the Vulcan with the bomb doors open, directly overhead, and a BAC Lighting F6, inverted at about 100 feet over a short, grass strip!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 14, 2011)

Here's a few more to be going on with. 
The *first three *are the sad tale of a Stampe SV4. This aircraft had only made it's first flight after an extensive re-build the day before these pics were taken. Unfortunately, I missed photographing the actual landing, in the late evening at the PFA Rally in the early 1980s.
It appeared to be calm and still, until just before touch down, when a sudden slight gust lifted a wing! I'm in the white shirt and tan boots, helping to carry the remains off the runway.
*PIC 4.* A Chipmunk almost doing the same thing, in the same place!
*PIC 5.* Tiger Moth sunset, Cranfield, circa 1983.
*PIC 6.* Auster at Cranfield, same time.
Again, apologies for some soft focus, due to the glass mounts.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 14, 2011)

Great shots Terry!


----------



## rochie (Apr 14, 2011)

excellent pictures Dogsbody


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 14, 2011)

Great shots Terry! Love the colours in shot #1 in post #21, one of the benefits of film, although digital is getting closer.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks Hugh.
A few more:-
*PIC 1* Isaacs Fury, 1/2 scale replica.
*PICS 2 and 3* War Replicas FW190 - looked great in the air!
*PIC 4.* Harvard.
*PIC 5.* A pair of Baby Lakes, flown by two of my old friends, returning from an aerobatic sortie.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 15, 2011)

Very cool shots Terry! The little FW-190 is sharp.


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 16, 2011)

Real nice pictures Terry.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks Aaron and Glenn. I'll post a few more soon - still looking for the decent ones !


----------



## stona (Apr 16, 2011)

I've really enjoyed looking at these,you certainly take some very nice photographs. Thanks for letting us see them.
Steve


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 16, 2011)

Good shots Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks chaps, I'm surprised you like them. These are all the 'rejects' I put to one side, rather than throw out. Problem is, I'm fecked if I know where the good ones have gone to !! But I'll keep searching for the elusive boxes !
Meanwhile, I'll post some more 'iffy' pics soon.


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 16, 2011)

Basement? Attic?
Thanks for sharing these cool photos, Terry - I love them!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks Maria. Here's a couple of unusual, and I guess, rare ones. These were literally 'snapped'. when this thing was flying by my (then) house, hence the poor quality. I heard the strange noise, on the approach to Manchester International, looked out the window, and was just in time to grab a camera, and press the shutter button. Didn't even have time to meter the shot. I think this would be around 1981 or 1982.


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 16, 2011)

Whoa! Awesome! Lucky you!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 16, 2011)

The second shot is actually very sharp Terry, way to go!!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 16, 2011)

Airframes said:


> Thanks chaps, I'm surprised you like them.



You ought to know the guys here by now, Terry:
If it has got boobs, wings, props, steak- or beer flavor, they like it.  *runs like he££* 

Seriously speaking, though:
If these pics are your scraps, I'm *definitely* looking forward to your good ones, then!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 17, 2011)

Nice 'iffy' pics Terry!


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 17, 2011)

I saw that shuttle piggybacked on the 747! i was on the way to a customer's office in oklahoma city back in 1981 ( April 27 to be exact i had to look it up ) with my daughter. we were on the outskirts of town when that thing comes blowing in low on final for tinker afb. that was something to see..... thanks for posting the pic. the dentist i was doing work for was supposed to give me a copy of the photo he took but never did.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 17, 2011)

You're welcome, and thanks all. More soon.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2011)

A very intersting stuff here Terry.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 17, 2011)

Thank you my friend!
Here's another selection.
*PICS 1 and 2*. A genuine Fiesler Storch. It's a long way up the fuel tank I can tell you!
*PIC 3.* Tiger Moth on finals.
*PICS 4 and 5 * Replica SE5A.
*PIC 6.* Vulcan goes vertical! Still trying to find the good shots of this one.
*PICS 7 to 10*. 'The Scampton Darts Team' - aka The Red Arrows.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 17, 2011)

Most EXCELLENT sir!!!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 17, 2011)

OooOOooooh that Storch! *drooooooooools*   
And the Reds - yummy. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 17, 2011)

Glad you like them - more soon.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 18, 2011)

And a few more.
*PIC 1*. The Issacs Fury airborne.
*PIC 2.* Miles Gemini.
*PIC 3.* Ryan PT17 at Barton. This is now back in the 'States I believe.
*PICS 4 and 5.* One of Alconbury's F5 'Aggresors', at a very wet and dull RAF Finningley, circa 1980.
*PICS 6 to 8*. Brian Lecomber in the 'Dunlop' Pitts Special.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 18, 2011)

Great shots Terry!


----------



## Lucke.stz (Apr 18, 2011)

Great Terry !!!!!

So nice pics ! :O

All best,


----------



## Airframes (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks Andy and Lucas !


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 18, 2011)

Great stuff Terry! Keep them coming.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks Hugh. Here's a few more of the rejected or unused images from the BBMF Audio Visual. The opening shots in the programme show Coningsby in it's 'modern' role, before concentrating on the 'Flight. At the time, two squadrons of Phantoms, and the Phantom OCU were stationed there, and the Hardened Aircraft Shelters were only just being built. The RAF very kindly 'scrambled' two pairs of Phantoms for me, so that I could get shots of the crews running out, boarding, taxiing and taking off. The take-off shots were done with the second pair, and are in the AV presentation, yet to be scanned. These are 'spares', with an extra of a Phantom landing.
The remainder are rejected shots, either due to exposure, or framing, where parts of the camera ship 'got in the way' - no second chances when it's a 'one off' sortie, and in dull conditions!
Some of these last ones have been cropped to eliminate the offending protrusions!
*THE PICS :-*


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 18, 2011)

Excellent shots Terry! The F-5, and 4 are great!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks Aaron.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 18, 2011)

Nice Terry. Is that Spit XIV still flying? I don't recognize those codes.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks Andy. It's actually a Spit PR19, painted as a MkXIV. From what I remember, for that season, the codes were the initials of a Group Cpt or WingCo, but I can't remember who! The 'Flight change the schemes / codes of all aircraft every couple of years, to avoid favouring any individual or squadron, and she's worn numerous 'disguises' since !
At the time, the Lanc, for example, was still wearing Guy Gibson's codes, AJ-G.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 19, 2011)

More good stuff Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks Hugh.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks for the clarification Terry. Might be the same PR19 I saw at Duxford last year - painted blue with invasion stripes?


----------



## Airframes (Apr 20, 2011)

Could well be Andy, I'd have to check the serial number, as one of the PR19s was sold a couple of years ago, and also appears at Duxford in PRU colours!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 21, 2011)

Very nice. 


Wheels


----------



## Njaco (Apr 24, 2011)

Excellent, excellent pics!

And I see we're getting closer to a mugshot for the forum?


----------



## Airframes (Apr 24, 2011)

Maybe someday , and thanks Chris !
EDIT: Ah, go on then. Here's one of me about ** years ago !


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 24, 2011)

I think that one needs to go on the mugshots thread!


----------



## rochie (Apr 25, 2011)

aha been hoping one of those would surface Dogsbody, wish i had one of me in uniform


----------



## B-17engineer (Apr 25, 2011)

Cool stuff Terry!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 25, 2011)

No come on, who really is that?????


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 26, 2011)

Yep, really me, in the days when I was fit and healthy !!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 26, 2011)

It's all in your head Terry.


----------



## hawkeye2an (Apr 26, 2011)

Great stuff. 
You look ready for anything in that pic.
Thanks for sharing all the GREAT pictures, hope you find the Vulcan, saw it fly an airshow routine here in the States in the 70s (maybe 60s, I can't be THAT old). VERY impressive low level-low speed flying.


----------

